
Analysing the impact of companies by using the power of collective intelligence - Henridm
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/analyzing-impact-companies-power-collective-bertrand-gacon/
======
Henridm
www.impaakt.com is a collaborative platform that uses collective intelligence
to produce impact analysis and impact ratings on each SDG of the world’s
largest companies.

